# "skintone color with a sheen " eyeshadow ?



## urbanD0LL (Aug 19, 2009)

hey !

i was watching a video of the lovely DrBrooklyn730 on youtube and she was saying that Ricepaper is a nice color for her because it's like her skintone but with a sheen , and I've been searching forever for something similar but FAIL! So I'd like an eyeshadow that's like the color of Nw43-45 color but with " a sheen" , meaning pearl or satin . 

Let me know please !


----------



## Triskele (Aug 19, 2009)

For me this is NYX's champagne - it's a light tan with a nice bit of shine to it. I'm an NC40 or so, but it may work for you too (and if it's a shade too light, it makes a good brow highlight~)


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 19, 2009)

How about MAC Soba.  It's almost a little light for me but it works as a skintone with sheen--I'm NW45/NC50.


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 19, 2009)

i second soba, thats my skintone with a sheen and i'm nc50. Or you can try cork, its a little more matte but a close second.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 19, 2009)

Patina and Sable are pretty... also try mulch, twinks.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 19, 2009)

Texture e/s is my skintone with a sheen. I love that color so much.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Aug 19, 2009)

sable i fell in love with but it had a little red tint to it, but i might have to go check it out again . i have texture as well ... okay just swatched it and i think we have a winner . i'm still going to go check out the other colors mentionned on here , i'm also going to check Inglot.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Aug 19, 2009)

I use Romp as a my skin tone but better eyeshadow. I love it! I'm NW45/47


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 19, 2009)

im a nc44-45 and mac orche style  is my winner


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 20, 2009)

I second Romp (NW45-50), Twinks would work too.


----------



## naijapretty (Aug 21, 2009)

I think MAC Texture, the sheen is very subtle but it's a beautiful skintone colour. And Saddle


----------



## moondeva (Aug 25, 2009)

I am cool toned chocolate (MAC NW44 / Sleek Sepia / Revlon Colorstay 400 Caramel) and find colours like Romp, Tempting, etc too orangey bronze on my skintone. MAC Twinks and Sable are too red.

So far my ultimate my skin colour with sheen is Rimmel Smokey Quartz. It is very similar to MAC Sable but without the red undertone. I find MAC Satin Taupe shows as a subtle MLBB sheen on my eyes. I also adore Max Factor Earth Spirits Burnt Bark (think a lighter, muted moth brown - close to Satin Taupe)


----------



## dany06 (Sep 5, 2009)

urbandoll you articulated exactly what I've been trying to ask others. I've been on the search for a natural looking flesh toned eye shadow that has sheen but still blends in with my skin color. I rarely see this on darker skin tones. In the past I've asked Mac makeup artist and they suggested colors like woodwinked, honey lust and amber lights. Why oh why would they suggest colors like that. So Im really happy that the ladies on specktra are suggesting realistic colors for you.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

I Am Nc45 And Ochre Style Fits Me Like A Glove.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks A LOT for all the replies !!! i'll be cheking out MAC for sure although I discovered this new cosmetics brand , Dulce Bimba and I found my skintone with a sheen es , it's soooooooo pretty !!! Damn , like 8 eyeshadows later =(


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LAMB4LIFE* 

 
_I Am Nc45 And Ochre Style Fits Me Like A Glove._

 

I love Ochre Style too but I never though of it as being close to my skin color.  i'm nc44.   But it does apply sheer and shimmery.  You might be right.  LOL.  i need to pull it out again.


----------



## iaisha26 (Sep 10, 2009)

My absolute favorite highlight is Saddle (not shiny), but I like Texture also.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 12, 2009)

Mulch eyeshadow


----------



## doomkitteh (Sep 14, 2009)

Lancome casque d'or is like that for me.


----------



## machonesty (Sep 17, 2009)

it's not MAC, but CG single e/s in Swiss Chocolate with a 224 brush for a wash of color= love for NW 45


----------



## urbanD0LL (Sep 20, 2009)

alright just to keep you updated , i went to MAC yesterday and got a few goodies and Romp eyeshadow was one of them it's a pretty perfect match for me


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 23, 2009)

You asked exactly what I have been trying to ask, but could not find the right words. Thank you.


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 20, 2010)

i am nc42 and i love arena topped over indianwood paint pot for that.


----------



## ms. kendra (Jan 21, 2010)

NC45 here, and MAC's Tea Time pigment is gorgeous! 

This is my quick "only have time for one color" shadow. It's subtle, and has a really nice sheen.


----------



## Lovey99 (Jan 21, 2010)

Mulch - NW 45/NW47


----------



## Kragey (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm very fair, but I own one of the Wet n' Wild cream shadow palettes, and it has a white, some coppers and bronzes, and some browns. I've yet to have a model I couldn't match with that palette.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been looking for an eyeshadow like this forever - I'm NC42.
BB Banana is kind of okay, but too matte. I love Soba but i'm the wrong shade for that, I wish they made a lighter yellower version!


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 9, 2010)

try Soba or Texture


----------



## Entice (Feb 11, 2010)

Have you tried the MAC Skinfinishes in dark or deep dark?


----------



## Ario2323 (Mar 5, 2010)

Texture works great - NW43/NW45/NC50 (true neutral skin tone)


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 6, 2010)

The closest I've found is Cork.  It's exactly my lid color, I just wish it had MORE sheen, sort of like what you're asking about.  Thanks for this thread, I'll have to try some of the e/s folks have suggested.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 7, 2010)

Soba and Texture both work for me (C7 or NW43/NC45).


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 7, 2010)

Arena has been my new favourite for that and it has a nice sheen that's not too over the top.

I've also used Warming Trend, Patina, Soba, Style Snob, Time & Space.. some of those are LE, but you never know what's kicking around in someone else's collection.  HTH


----------



## faifai (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm NC45 and NYX's Chrome eyeshadow in "Seclude" is the perfect match.


----------

